# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area)  الدورة الأولى لتعليم صيانة المحمول وإعداد المدربين في المغرب - الدارالبيضاء

## abdoviche

*الدورة الأولى لتعليم صيانة المحمول وإعداد المدربين في المغرب - الدارالبيضاء*

----------


## abdovitch

مششششششششششششششكور على هذا المجهود

----------


## Samwel02

je veux bien vous invitez a la Tunisie 
pour plus d'aide et de renseignement voila mon numéros  privée
0021622944844
 vous êtes toujours le bienvenue et je vous promu devant tous que je ferais mon max pour que tous passe bien inchallah

----------

